# what to expect at CGC training



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Mercury is taking his CGC test in 2 weeks and although Ive read about the test I would still love to hear about other people's experiences when taking the test.

What are the most important things for a dog to do/not do during the test? Merc's biggest issue is that he doesn't care for people petting him on the head before he gets the chance to sniff them. Is that going to be a problem? He heals nicely, sits, lays down and does a good job with stay, most of the time. He doesn't get upset when I go out of sight, had no issue with other dogs and usually ignores them (except corgies, he loves them) and doesn't jump on people. Am I missing anything?


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I was with a friend last year when she took her dog through. Don't remember anyone petting the dogs. They explained to you what they were going to be testing at each step before asking you to do the exercise. I do remember they had a second person using a walker in front of the dog to see how the dog would react. And the person holding the dog while the owner was out of sight was strange looking with a long coat and hood over his head. I'm not sure if that was planned or not! It was a pleasant experience, and they seem to be rooting for your dog to do well. Bet Mercury will do fine.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

May last year we got our CGC and I thought the instructor passed a bulldog she shouldn't have and failed a lab she should have- its so subjective (even though its not supposed to be)

I would say the biggest pointer anyone can give you is for yourself to be calm and think of it as no big deal, just another "practice run" between you and your dog. 

I was relaxed with Ocsi b/c I knew he was going to pass with flying colors. Keep your cool and your dog will too, dogs that are tense b/c their owners are nervous performed worse, imo.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Let's see...I remember a sit/stay, down. I remember leaving him with a stranger for a few minutes to see how he would do.
I remember someone shaking hands with me in front of him, a stranger petting him and hugging him.
It was no big deal, you'll do great!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Remember that you can talk to him during the test. It's not like formal obedience where it's one command and that's it. 

Here is a section on the AKC site about it including the 10 test parameters

http://www.akc.org/events/cgc/training_testing.cfm


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

debjen said:


> Remember that you can talk to him during the test. It's not like formal obedience where it's one command and that's it.
> 
> Here is a section on the AKC site about it including the 10 test parameters
> 
> http://www.akc.org/events/cgc/training_testing.cfm


that reminds me! bring a brush. we had to have a brush with us to show that "anyone" could brush the dog without any signs of distress


----------

